# Predictive value of preablation stimulated thyroglobulin and thyroglobulin/thyroid-st



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Predictive value of preablation stimulated thyroglobulin and thyroglobulin/thyroid-stimulating hormone ratio in differentiated thyroid cancer.

PURPOSE: : Recent studies have shown that thyroglobulin (Tg) concentration is a useful tumor marker in follow-up of differentiated thyroid cancer (DTC) patients after thyroidectomy and subsequent radioiodine (I-131) therapy. However, its role is controversial after total or near-total thyroidectomy before the first I-131 ablative treatment. So, we used thyroid-stimulating hormone (TSH) levels to normalize predictive values of Tg for DTC.

Finish reading here!

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22064080


----------

